# JL AUDIO XD700/5 refurb $299



## jim1274 (Sep 28, 2012)

I swear this was on the ebay forum previously, but could not find it:

JL Audio XD700 5 700W RMS 5 Channel XD Series with Warranty 699440982641 | eBay

this looks like a good deal--anybody buy one of these refurbs?? Any reason not to??


----------



## metanium (Feb 2, 2007)

CRAZY! I clicked the link and it came up $299. Then I looked at teh seller's other items. Lots of quality refurbs with GREAT prices. I come back an hour later and all the prices have been increased by $200 or so. WTF!?


----------



## jim1274 (Sep 28, 2012)

I should have bought one quicker....


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

metanium said:


> CRAZY! I clicked the link and it came up $299. Then I looked at teh seller's other items. Lots of quality refurbs with GREAT prices. I come back an hour later and all the prices have been increased by $200 or so. WTF!?


He read it here realized he made a mistake and quickly corrected it.


----------



## Pitzury (Aug 14, 2012)

jim1274 said:


> I swear this was on the ebay forum previously, but could not find it:
> 
> JL Audio XD700 5 700W RMS 5 Channel XD Series with Warranty 699440982641 | eBay
> 
> this looks like a good deal--anybody buy one of these refurbs?? Any reason not to??


I contacted JL Audio and wrote them this:
<<I want to buy an XD700/5 on Ebay and I would like to ask for your advice.
I am looking at one listed as new one but it doesn't say anything about warranty from Dynamicautosound
JL Audio XD700 5 Car Stereo 5 Channel Amplifier 700 Watt Amp Class D New 699440982641 | eBay or one from 12VoltForLess.com
XD700 5 JL Audio 700W Full Range Class D 5 Channel Amplifier 699440982641 | eBay

The other option would be a refurbished unit from a2zcarstereo
JL Audio XD700 5 700W RMS 5 Channel XD Series with Warranty 699440982641 | eBay which is supposed to have a 1 year warranty but through them only.>>

Their answer was this:

<<I encourage you to visit our website JL Audio: Car Stereo, Speakers, Subs, Amps, Home Theater again and review our Internet Sales Policies. I have copied an excerpt from it here:



Purchasing JL AUDIO Mobile Audio Products via the Internet
JL AUDIO products purchased from unauthorized sources carry no warranty from JL AUDIO, regardless of any claims made by the seller. We have no way of determining whether these products are used, refurbished, counterfeit, stolen or otherwise compromised.

With mobile audio products, the importance of quality system design and installation advice/service is paramount. Your local JL Audio retailers have made a commitment to provide the high quality of advice and service required to get the best performance from our products. We encourage you to support your local, authorized bricks-and-mortar JL AUDIO retailer. Look for the Authorized JL AUDIO Dealer plaque at your dealer. You may also search our Dealer Locator <http://www.jlaudio.com/dealers> to locate dealers in your area.

If you prefer to purchase online, JL Audio has carefully selected authorized internet retailers who meet our high standards of service. Select countries (Canada, United States & United Kingdom) can also buy JL Audio products from this website. When buying from this site, your products will be fulfilled directly from a JL Audio Signature Dealer or JL Audio directly. In certain cases, you can also choose in-store pickup.

All eBay sellers offering "new" JL Audio products are unauthorized.
All Amazon.com listings offering "new" JL Audio products are unauthorized.


With that said, I cannot give you any advice on which would be the better choice for you, because of our policies on buying from unauthorized dealers.

Also, to take advantage of JL Audio’s warranty program and repairs, you would have to be living in the US. We have International Distributors that you can contact and if you check out our “Dealer locator” you can select the country in which your currently reside for the best service.>>

Then I learned that you can get one from Al & Ed's Autosound for a great price if you live in Southern California because they only offer in-store pick-up Al & Ed's Autosound - JL Audio Full-Range, Class D 5 Channel Amplifier.
The other JL Audio authorized place I found that sell refurbished with warranty is Creative Car Audio Refurbished JL Audio XD700/5-B Amplifier*| Creative Car Audio

I did not decide which way to go but tend to get one from Creative Car Audio.


----------



## BumpaD_Z28 (Dec 12, 2011)

GREAT deal at $299 not so much at $499


----------



## Pitzury (Aug 14, 2012)

Just noticed that al-eds.com is no longer on JL's authorized internet sellers list. It was there less than a week ago.


----------



## jim1274 (Sep 28, 2012)

I just checked the price of a stealthbox for my car on every authorized online dealer--might as well just go to the dealer and ask for the 5% off. I suspect you get booted as a dealer if discounting much. JL must love unauthorized dealers who sell same brand new stock at lower profit but JL can then walk away from responsibility for warranty. Nice deal for JL, but suspect other manufacturers do the same.


----------



## metanium (Feb 2, 2007)

Victor_inox said:


> He read it here realized he made a mistake and quickly corrected it.


This wasn't on one item but like 15-20 different items. JL Audio amps & speakers, Pioneer HU's, everything was priced about $200 less than what it is now. Weird.


----------



## xtremevette (Apr 14, 2011)

Maybe if JL Audio Authorized Places (and a lot of other brands like this) were competitive in their pricing policies and warranty programs they wouldn't have to worry about all the unauthorized crap going on because nobody would go to them when they can go directly to JL Audio Authorized reps in the first place.

The reason all the illegal activity is going on in the first place is because of non competitiveness in pricing. People are not stupid...they see the same exact amp at one place for $299 with a 1 year warranty and then at another place for $399 with the same timeframe warranty....well duh...who they are going to choose. I mean seriously...does the average consumer care who repairs their amp when it breaks down if it is covered under a warranty. I sure as hell don't. I mean how do you know who is fixing it anyways? Sure you send it back to JL but who is to say if THEY fix it.


----------



## Pitzury (Aug 14, 2012)

I've got a price quote from an authorized dealer for $369 shipped for a new one. I think that buying from an authorized dealer gives you the peace of mind that JL Audio will honor the warranty regardless if the dealer is still in business or not one year from now. And the price is basically as good as you can get one on Ebay from an unauthorized seller.


----------



## soundcontrol (Aug 28, 2012)

Well considering the amp new sales on Ebay for $369 all day I would not waste much time on a refurb for $499.

Crutchfield is an authorized online dealer and it sales for $549. I've owned a lot of car audio gear over the years, new, refurbished, and used and never had a use for a one year manufactures warranty. 

At $369 shipped versus suggested retail of $500 to $549 I will take my chances any day on the same product at 40% less. With square trade now offering warranties online through ebay and other sites for a fraction of what a retail stores like BestBuy charge you can still warranty the product for 2-5 years and come out a lot cheaper.

Sorry but it is a no brain decision for me every time.


----------



## scout62 (Mar 9, 2011)

I wonder if Al & Ed's got booted because they would match anyone's price, including unauthorized internet retailers.


----------



## Pitzury (Aug 14, 2012)

The guys asking $499 for a refurbished one must be smoking some good sh... when there are authorized sellers asking $349 for refurbished and $369 for new ones with JL Audio warranty. 
This is why I still don't understand why used ones are $300 or more both here and on Ebay.


----------



## blazeplacid (May 19, 2008)

Back down to $299

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jim1274 (Sep 28, 2012)

FWIW, here is the email response I got from an unauthorized dealer--X'd out their name to be fair in case JL Audio is watching:

_We purchase our JL products from a JL Audio dealer who is authorized to sell locally. To protect their local dealers, JL Audio prohibits online sales of their products unless the online site is "online authorized" such as Crutchfield.com. But as you can see, Crutchfield has much higher prices on most JL Audio items.

We've been selling JL Audio for some time now with no warranty issues. All our JL Audio products are 100% guaranteed New, Authentic, with all accessories in original packaging. Our JL Audio products include a 1-Year Warranty with our company (XXXXXXXXXXXXXX) from the date you receive your order. The item would still go to JL Audio for service/warranty, but would need to go through us to do so._


----------



## mulagain (Aug 20, 2012)

HD 600/4 for $449 shipped too..

a2zcarstereo | eBay


----------

